# Www.mnbettashop.com



## thebettashop (Sep 24, 2011)

Looking for a beautiful Betta? Don't want to go through the hassle or Importing or going to multiple petshops trying to find that perfect fish?

Swing by!

www.mnbettashop.com

I post fish on Aquabid quite frequently, you can also find me there. 
I import 600-1000 Bettas a month, and have new shipments every twoweeks!

-Tony


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Sorry, only Powersellers and sponsors of this site can advertise their store front in their signature and posts. 
See link for info 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/123091-policy-sellers.html

Please contact KyleT for further info.


----------

